# Is it okay to drive with a small dent in my bumper?



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

so last night when I was offline I tried to park in a spot that was too small and I hit a pole. The passenger side part of the bumper is damaged and has a white streak of paint across it and a dent that is visible. The bumper is fully attached and there is no safety issue. The glass that covers the light has a little crack but the light works fine. I am waiting for my tax refund to get this completely fixed. Do you think it will be okay to use my car as a Uber driver?


----------



## Goduckies (Mar 23, 2017)

You are fine


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Once reported you'll get locked out. Just hope its not noticeable that pax report it.


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

Turtle wax took care of the noticeable marks


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Drew1986 said:


> so last night when I was offline I tried to park in a spot that was too small and I hit a pole. The passenger side part of the bumper is damaged and has a white streak of paint across it and a dent that is visible. The bumper is fully attached and there is no safety issue. The glass that covers the light has a little crack but the light works fine. I am waiting for my tax refund to get this completely fixed. Do you think it will be okay to use my car as a Uber driver?


Yes, but you'll probably have to get it repaired by the time you get your next inspection. The paint comes off, just rub on it with white rubbing compound, or maybe just soap and water. I have the same thing, but it's so unnoticeable, though I'll have to repair it by the next inspection. I was quoted $400, which doesn't even make my deductible, so there is no point in filing a claim with my insurance.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

As long the bumper is attached to the car..
You will pass inspection..
You can hit a deer..
Have blood stain on the bumper..
Is the bumper look it gonna hold tight..
You are good.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Take pics of your car in fine shape from a lot of angles and save them to your computer, then if/when something minor happens and uber demands you show proof you fixed the car copy the image to a new file and BAM!

New file of your "fixed" car.

Find a sharpie the same color as your bumper, 

get to work, then toss it in your glove box for next time.


----------

